# Saint 11 speed drivetrain?



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Doesn't exist. Is there a Need for 11spd in the FR/DH realm? Is 10 speed here to stay?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

keen said:


> Doesn't exist. Is there a Need for 11spd in the FR/DH realm? Is 10 speed here to stay?


Well, considering the competitor is going to 7spd, 11 might be a bit redundant for a pure DH rig.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

^ This. I have a 32T cluster on my DH bike ONLY so I can pedal back up to the condo in the upper village at Whistler. Rarely half way up the cassette while riding. 38T up front FYI


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Shimano started saint with 3x9 then moved to 1x10. Was the 1x10 for FR or AM appeal? I currently run Saint 1x9 on my trail bike and was considering Saint in 1x10 or waiting to see where Shimano goes w/ 1x11.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I doubt Saint will go up from 10. You just don't need that kind of ultra-small step between gears unless you're pedaling flats and uphills. Saint is designed to go down, with minimal pedaling, and it's much less important if yo have larger jumps between gears. The will likely follow Sram, making a 1x7 or 8 speed, giving it some silly marketing name like "Rhythm Step" or "Firebolt" and say it's the greatest thing ever made. And by then, Sram will be halfway to the next thing. Shimano makes an electric shifting system, and that's pretty cool. It's not worth the price yet, though. And Sram has been testing wireless systems for the past two years. In everything except brakes, Shimano seems to be falling behind.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

SRAM says, its factory riders used to double shift while having 9-10 cassette. That's why they went for 7s drivetrain. I can believe it.


----------

